# Shubunkins - Futter?



## Ekki (29. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe seit Jahren einen kleinen Schwarm Shubunkins in unserem Teich. Die Fische scheinen sich ganz wohl zu fühlen - vereinzelte Todesfälle gab es allenfalls im Winter.
Normalerweise sind die Tiere Selbstversorger, aber gelegentlich füttere ich 'Pond-Sticks' von Tetra.
Das Netz ist ja voller guter Ratschläge und häufig wird von solchen 'Mainstream-Marken' abgeraten. Ich habe deshalb jetzt schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich den Kleinen jahrelang dieses Zeug vorgesetzt habe. Ist vielleicht ein bißchen überspitzt formuliert und möglicherweise sollte man die o.g. Ratschläge nicht ganz so eng sehen. Schließlich sind das ja 'nur' Goldfische und keine edlen Kois.

Aber trotzdem - habt ihr eventuell ein paar Tipps für höherwertiges __ Shubunkin-Futter und/oder Alternativen, bzw. Ergänzungen zu Trockenfutter, womit man den Fischen auch mal etwas Abwechslung bieten könnte? Daneben wären entspr. Bezugsquellen wünschenswert.

Dank im voraus.

Grüße
Ekki


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Moin Ekki,
lt. Deinem Profil hast Du ca. 30 __ Shubunkin in Deinem Teich, lt. Deinen Angaben 3000 l.
Das nennst Du einen "kleinen Schwarm"?
Und dann sind es "nur" Goldfische.. und "keine edlen Koi".

Über ein "Mainstream-Futter" oder nicht machst Du Dir dann aber schon Gedanken,
sorry, aber ich an Deiner Stelle .... würde mir erst einmal Gedanken über artgerechte Haltung machen.
Es wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, daß Fische, auch wenn es "nur" Goldfische sind, einen adäquat großen Teich benötigen. Langsam sollte sich dies herumgesprochen haben. 

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, ich gebe unseren Sarasa und Shubunkin so alle 4 Wochen 2 - 3 Eßlöffel Naturjoghurt oder Magerquark ins Wasser. Das scheint ihnen sehr gut zu schmecken und auch gut zu bekommen. Den Tipp habe ich mal von einem erfahrenen Teichler gekriegt.


----------



## Regs (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hallo Ekki,

meine Goldfische füttere ich einmal am Tag mit JBL Pond Vario.

Wenn Du 30 Fische im Teich hast, war die Futtersituation für Deine Goldies aber wohl ausgezeichnet  - und sie haben ihren eigenen Laich und Jungfische nicht mehr komplett weggefuttert. Du hast ja locker rund 18 Stück Überbesatz. Wenn Du dazu fütterst, verschärft sich die Platzsituation für die Fische eher noch weil noch mehr Jungfische durchkommen.

Guck doch mal ob Du Fische abgeben kannst und kauf Dir einen (!) Sonnenbarsch, der sich um den Laich und die Jungfische kümmert, dann wird es für alle nicht so eng.


----------



## Ekki (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Danke für eure Tipps und (sicher gutgemeinte) Belehrungen. Es war mir nicht bewußt, daß hier zuerst das Benutzerprofil kontrolliert wird...
Ich hätte mir sonst mal die Mühe gemacht und den exakten Wasserinhalt vermessen - aber bei der Berechnung unregelmäßiger Prismen (halbwegs dreieckig, Tiefe variiert zwischen ca. 60 und 90cm) habe ich damals wohl geschwänzt. 
Irgendwann bin ich auf rund 4500 Liter gekommen - und 30 Fische sind es auch nicht mehr. Das war zu Zeiten, als die Männer scheinbar noch etwas 'viriler' waren oder bevor der __ Reiher kam oder bevor die Jungfische gefressen wurden oder...ist halt Natur. Mittlerweile sind es vielleicht noch 15 Tiere, aber ehrlich gesagt zähle ich die nicht andauernd.
Daneben erwähnte ich ja auch, daß ich nur gelegentlich füttere.

Ich denke jedenfalls, daß diesbezüglich alles im grünen Bereich ist. Die Teichpolizei muß also nicht aktiv werden. 

Nochmals danke für eure Tipps - ich werde den Kleinen dann mal eine Runde 'JBL Pond Vario' gönnen.

Grüße
Ekki

P.S. 'nur' Goldfische war natürlich augenzwinkernd gemeint.Ich dachte, das wäre offensichtlich...


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hallo Ekki,

kein Grund gleich beleidigt zu sein - weder Eva-Maria noch Regine wollen Dir persönlich etwas Böses - es geht ihnen lediglich um das Wohl der Fische. Und viele von uns gucken in die Profile - weil sich dort oft schon Lösungsansätze oder Probleme abzeichnen. Es ist also auch in Deinem Sinne, das so aktuell wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Regs (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hallo Ekki,
ich sehe gerade - Du bist ja auch schon seit 2007 hier, da hat sich sicher viel geändert. 

Ja nimm das Futter ruhig, meine Teichgoldies fressen es gerne und es scheint ausreichend nahrhaft zu sein - über den Winter sind jedenfalls alle gut gekommen.

Dass Du "nur Goldfische" augenzwinkernd gemeint hast war mir klar. Ich habe auch "nur Goldfische" und bin sehr begeistert auch von einigen Aquarium-Varietäten. Bei mir steht an jeder möglichen Ecke ein geräumiger Glaskasten mit Goldfischen drin.


----------



## Ekki (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Beleidigt? Wieviele Smilies brauchts denn noch? 

Anekdote hierzu: ich habe vor Jahren mal (unvorsichtigerweise) in de.alt.rec.teich (AFAIR hieß die NG damals so) ganz naiv gefragt, wie ich meinen Teich am besten saubermache. Oh Backe, das war scheinbar eine ganz 'falsche' Frage. Am Ende war sich die Gruppe einig, daß ich eigentlich garkeinen Teich betreiben dürfte.

Also keine Bange, ich kann das ab. 

Grüße
Ekki


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Ich kaufe immer im Frühjahr einen 15 L Sack -farbige- Sticks von Hornbach. Preis liegt glaub ich bei 22€. Reichtz bei mir fürs ganze Jahr. Für Goldies reicht dies meiner Meinung nach aus. Als zusätzliches Leckerlie kannst Du ne Dose Bachflohkrebse kaufen und untermischen.

Nur für den Urlaubsfutterautomatenbetrieb muss ich leider die teuren Koi Pellets nehmen.


----------



## Ekki (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe immer im Frühjahr einen 15 L Sack -farbige- Sticks von Hornbach. Preis liegt glaub ich bei 22€. Reichtz bei mir fürs ganze Jahr. Für Goldies reicht dies meiner Meinung nach aus. Als zusätzliches Leckerlie kannst Du ne Dose Bachflohkrebse kaufen und untermischen.
> 
> Nur für den Urlaubsfutterautomatenbetrieb muss ich leider die teuren Koi Pellets nehmen.



Diese bunten Dinger? Davon habe ich letzte Woche auch einen kleinen Eimer für 4,99 gekauft (15 Liter würden hier nie alle werden). Da waren die Kleinen erstmal etwas skeptisch, am Ende haben sie dann doch gefressen, wenn auch etwas zögerlich. Vielleicht lag's an der Farbe.

Naja, zur Not verteile ich die Dinger beim nächsten Halloween an die Nachbarskinder.  (für die Humorbefreiten unter uns - das war ein Scherz)

Bachflohkrebse? Gute Idee, damit werde ich sie auch mal verwöhnen. Btw, fressen Shubunkins eigentlich Libellenlarven? Die habe (hatte?) ich u.a. auch im Teich.

Grüße
Ekki


----------



## Algusmaximus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hi Ekki,

ja, die blutrünstigen Viecher fressen so ziemlich alles was ins Maul passt und sich bewegt.
Je nach Teichgröße und Versteckmöglichkeiten hat man so gut wie keine andere Fauna mehr im Teich. Zumindest war das bei mir immer so.

Hab zu dem Thema "Shubis greifen andere Tiere im Teich an.." auch einen fachlich  äusserst fundierten Beitrag über die Ernährungsgewohnheiten der __ Shubunkin in petto. 
Den traue ich mich aber nicht mehr hier einzustellen, die Mod hier würde mich vierteilen. :hai


----------



## canis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Na, so schlimm sind wir doch gar nicht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hi Algus,
und solch' ein Artikel würde mich ganz sicher auch interessieren.
Wir haben übrigens jede Menge Pflanzen im Teich... und unsere "blutrünstigen Monster" (Shubis) lassen die hübsch in Ruhe


----------



## Algusmaximus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Nagut, 
das Thema ist zu wichtig, als daß man nicht ein paar Worte der Warnung anbringen sollte: (ursprünglich war ein Post eines Koibesitzers der Anlass, der beklagte, daß seine Koi von Shubunkins gejagt werden.)

__ Shubunkin sind bekannt für ihr diabolisches Wesen.

Tja Leute, die Zeiten sind vorbei, daß man kleine zarte, unterwürfig mit Dackelblick um Futter bettelnde Goldfische / Shubunkin in seinem Teich halten konnte.

Mittlerweile ziehen marodierende Shubunkin und andere Goldfischrotten durch unsere grundstückseigenen Binnengewässer, einst ausgesetzt von gewissenlosen Besitzern, alles angreifend. __ Hechte, __ Zander und selbst Zweimeterwelse werden niedergemetzelt.

Selbst an Jachten und Sportbooten hat man mittlerweile Bissspuren nachgewiesen. Badegäste, notwendige Bauarbeiten im Gewässer.... ein Spiel mit dem Feuer.
Irgendwann werden diese mordenden Horden nach einem Hochwasser in die Weltmeere abwandern und die Haipopulation vernichten.


warnende Grüße

edit: Fehlerteufel

Hi,

ich an deiner Stelle würde den Teich sofort mit einer großen Anzahl von Ankertauminen bestücken (wenn das altbewährte Dynamitfischen nicht mehr ausreichen sollte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Ich weiß genau, warum ich diese Biester nicht in meinem Teich haben möchte...


----------



## VolkerN (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ziehen marodierende __ Shubunkin und andere Goldfischrotten durch unsere grundstückseigenen Binnengewässer, einst ausgesetzt von gewissenlosen Besitzern, alles angreifend. __ Hechte, __ Zander und selbst Zweimeterwelse werden niedergemetzelt.



Grausam ...wirklich schlimm  ...und dabei schauen sie einen immer mit so harmlosem Blick an ...betteln suess um Futter ...und ...du meine Guete ...wenn ich das geahnt haette. 

Ich werd mich so schnell nicht mehr in den Teich trauen ...da dreh ich ihnen womoeglich einmal den Ruecken zu und  *schluck* ...anschliessend steh ich womoeglich ohne Ruecken da 

Danke ...fuer diesen investigativen Bericht


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

..... und ich dachte, ich hätte meinen Zeigefinger beim Kartoffelnschälen eingebüßt!
Ich war vorher Fische füttern, das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## Regs (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Au weia - und ich habe heute drei ausgewachsene Exemplare in den Teich entlassen - auf das Gemetzel bin ich gespannt.

Versuche meines Gatten, einen kleinen Koi anzuschaffen, konnte ich bisher unter Hinweis auf die Hässlichkeit  und die Angewohnheit, alle Pflanzen rauszureißen, verhindern. Wie man sieht, bin ich mit den __ Shubunkin gerade von der Traufe in den Regen geraten. Jetzt verstehe ich auch das Verhalten der Monster richtig. Sie haben sich nicht nach dem einsetzen versteckt sondern sie lauern bereits auf Opfer.

Danke für die dringend notwendige Aufklärung!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Nagut,
> das Thema ist zu wichtig, als daß man nicht ein paar Worte der Warnung anbringen sollte: (ursprünglich war ein Post eines Koibesitzers der Anlass, der beklagte, daß seine Koi von Shubunkins gejagt werden.)
> 
> __ Shubunkin sind bekannt für ihr diabolisches Wesen.
> ...



Hi,

auf nach Murmansk. Da bekommst Du bestimmt eine große Anzahl an Ankertauminen zum Spottpreis. Diese im Teich auf den Routen der Marodeure auslegen (keine Sorge das Du deswegen zu den Bestien ins Wasser mußt, einen passenden Minenleger gibts als Werbegeschenk gratis dazu. Für den Rest reicht dann bestimmt das altbewährte Dynamitfischen aus, notfalls halt noch ne kleine Kernwaffe unter Wassr zünden

MfG Frank


----------



## Algusmaximus (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

..na also, das sind ja nun wenigstens mal konstruktive Vorschläge um mit der neuen Bedrohung in der heimischen Wasserlandschaft fertig zu werden. 

Es wurden auch schon Versuche mit ins Wasser gehängten Rinderhälften durchgeführt. Die Viecher verbeissen sich darin und können so aus ihrem Refugium extrahiert werden.

Aber Achtung, __ Shubunkin bleiben mehrere Tage überlebensfähig an der Luft und können sich auf ihren überaus kräftigen Brustflossen enorm schnell über Land fortbewegen. Sie sollten daher noch während der Orientierungsphase waidgerecht mit mehreren gezielten Genickschüssen unschädlich gemacht werden.
Wenngleich ausgesprochen effektiv, würde ich pers. von Kernwaffen Abstand nehmen, die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz einer solchen Vorgehensweise wäre zumindest diskutabel.

---------
So jetzt ist aber Schluss mit dem Blödsinn.  :crazy


----------



## S.Vettel (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shubunkins - Futter?*

Hey
Vermisse seit heute meine Katze
Habe auch ein paar Shubunkins im Teich die werden doch wohl nicht...


----------

